# Tsp ms4 cam



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i just got my texas speed magic stick 4 cam wondering if anyone ran into any problems with this cam or with the installation. and if anyone has this cam let me know about how it is with drivability and power output


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Asking after getting it is usually a little backward . That's a really big cam and I hope your main goal is a track car with high flowing heads and supporting mods. If you have aftermarket heads or are planning them piston to valve clearance will be an issue. That cam isn't ideal for a daily driver, is hard on the valve train and won't be real street friendly or great with gas economy. Change your valve springs every 20k or so and find yourself a really good tuner too.


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

great BIG cam from a great company. i dont think u will have any problems unless ur running stock heads pushrods and valve spring..if thats the case u need to upgrade those before u run the cam


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's a great cam for intended use. A great cam for drag racing and peak HP internet bragging rights or people that buy cams as a sound mod. It makes its power up high and won't run as well as a smaller cam on the street. Idle and surging will be an issue. As you noted to even run to potential up high it needs better heads than stock and with lift and duration that high could easily require fly cutting of the pistons with better heads. A smaller cam in the 224-228 duration range will run nearly as well at the track and much better on the street. If it's an auto then it will for sure require a higher stall and even if a M6 higher ratio rear end gears would help make it drive better by keeping the RPM up.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

yea i bought the complete cam package it came with valve springs, pushrods and i also bought a ported oil pump for it and i talked to john at tsp and he said that there is plenty of room with the pistons and valves


----------

